# Buying a vintage table saw



## brooklynwoodworker (May 23, 2014)

I am new to the woodworking world, but am starting to make frames, interior shelves and some basic benches. I am in need of a table saw and have found a Craftsman 10" table saw - Model 315.228410 in really good shape and was wondering if anyone has worked with one and what they thought. I do not know how old it is and I have found little information on them. Could any of you help me?
Thank you


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That saw was probably one that was made in Taiwan so like all Craftsman table saws, the fence will be a pain and should be the first thing you plan to update. A bad fence causes more problems than its worth. A good fence will make that saw something you can have for many years of hobby use building anything from a full kitchen make over to bird houses for humming birds.

Keep up on the maintenance and it will last until you want to replace it with something new. :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A pic would help a lot. If it's got a belt drive induction motor that hangs off the back, it should make for a nice saw, and would have been made in the TTI/Ryobi plant between 1997 and 2004. If it's like the one below, it came with a better fence than the older Emerson made saws. It would also have a lot in common with the former Emerson made Craftsman and Ridgid contractor saws,as well as the Ridgids mady by TTI/Ryobi from 2004 to 2008. Align it well, and get a decent blade for it. 

Is it something like this?:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The craftsman contractor saws might be a little underpowered for some hardwoods but will get the job done and are very durable. If you are patient, you can build anything with that saw you can do with any other saw.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

At the link below is some information from Sears they show 3 manuals and a parts list for that model. Its free info so take a look
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...elNumber=315228410&diagramPageId=&documentId=


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very popular saw and will serve you well. For the fence, the key is to push forward on the head when aligning it and before locking, as it aligns to the front rail first that way.


----------



## brooklynwoodworker (May 23, 2014)

Knotscott, Attached are some photos.


----------



## brooklynwoodworker (May 23, 2014)

Here's one of the motor


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's got potential to be a very solid saw. Value for a saw like that is subjective, but I'd be comfortable somewhere in the $150-$275 range. The motor looks a little rusty, but the whole thing should clean up well. Use that rust and the lack of a blade guard as bartering points.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

It's not vintage.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

One big drawback relative to similar saws built by Emerson electric is that the splitter appears to require realignment whenever it's removed and replaced. Otherwise, not a bad little saw for Scott's quoted amounts.


----------

